# Anyone drive for Domino's ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Now that the vaccine is here and it's clear that Rideshare will never return to the Golden age of surge multiplayers has anyone started driving for Domino's ?
If not Domino's any other restaurants like Deangelos etc.
Just curious if any drivers have made that leap.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@tohunt4me


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> @tohunt4me


Nope.
No Dominos 
Domino's is Nasty !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Nope.
> No Dominos
> Domino's is Nasty !


It doesn't look to bad to me.
I heard the tips can be decent as well.
The condition of your car does not matter.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I think @tohunt4me is Papajohns.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Or is it Porkys?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Shakeys?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lil Caesars?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Caesars?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Pizza Hut. That's it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Whatever it is I think @tohunt4me prefers it over TNC.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> It doesn't look to bad to me.
> I heard the tips can be decent as well.
> The condition of your car does not matter.


By all means 
Deliver for them.

JUST DONT EAT IT !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Now that the vaccine is here and it's clear that Rideshare will never return to the Golden age of surge multiplayers has anyone started driving for Domino's ?
> If not Domino's any other restaurants like Deangelos etc.
> Just curious if any drivers have made that leap.


I know someone who tried Dominos pre covid. He hated it and quit.
-Didn't make much money
-Had to keep a schedule
-They made him clean the bathroom and chores like making pizza boxes between deliveries.
-At the end of the night he couldn't leave until all the clean up was done.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Nope.
> No Dominos
> Domino's is Nasty !


So is Uber.
But ... how's their money?

Nasty?

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Whatever it is I think @tohunt4me prefers it over TNC.


it's his preferred career. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> I think @tohunt4me is Papajohns.


LoL


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> By all means
> Deliver for them.
> 
> JUST DONT EAT IT !


Yes


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I know someone who tried Dominos pre covid. He hated it and quit.
> -Didn't make much money
> -Had to keep a schedule
> -They made him clean the bathroom and chores like making pizza boxes between deliveries.
> -At the end of the night he couldn't leave until all the clean up was done.


Well that is a very interesting and in sight full reply.
That is the first time that I heard that they required you to do prep work and janitorial work.
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Are all pizza places like that ? I have seen drivers moping floors in happys pizza.
Other places they were in the back cooking pizza or prepping them for the oven .
I would quit if a boss told me to clean a bathroom . Unless your paying me 30 an hour nope


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

observer said:


> Or is it Porkys?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Are all pizza places like that ? I have seen drivers moping floors in happys pizza.
> Other places they were in the back cooking pizza or prepping them for the oven . I would quit if a boss told me to clean a bathroom . Unless your paying me 30 an hour nope


Not just the pizza restaurants, but other food joints like Jimmy Johns and others who suck you in on a “delivery driver” help wanted ad, then tell you your other assignments are answering phones, taking orders at the counter, making sandwiches, mopping the floors, cleaning the shitters, etc.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Are all pizza places like that ? I have seen drivers moping floors in happys pizza.
> Other places they were in the back cooking pizza or prepping them for the oven .
> I would quit if a boss told me to clean a bathroom . Unless your paying me 30 an hour nope


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I know someone who tried Dominos pre covid. He hated it and quit.
> -Didn't make much money
> -Had to keep a schedule
> -They made him clean the bathroom and chores like making pizza boxes between deliveries.
> -At the end of the night he couldn't leave until all the clean up was done.





Jimmy44 said:


> Well that is a very interesting and in sight full reply.
> That is the first time that I heard that they required you to do prep work and janitorial work.
> Thanks for sharing that.


Um, because it’s a real job, hence you have to do things between deliveries. I did pizza delivery for 17 yrs, full and part time, washing dishes, mopping floors, folding boxes, making pizzas, all part of the job. Closing drivers usually have more responsibility, yes, you don’t leave till the place is cleaned, it is a restaurant.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Are all pizza places like that ? I have seen drivers moping floors in happys pizza.
> Other places they were in the back cooking pizza or prepping them for the oven .
> I would quit if a boss told me to clean a bathroom . Unless your paying me 30 an hour nope


Ok, I’ll hire you to come deliver for my restaurant, I can pay you one of two ways; hourly+tips +commission , but between deliveries, you are expected to clean, fold boxes, etc or I can pay you per delivery: commission +tips. If I pay you hourly, it’s $15 hr + $4.00 per delivery + tips, or $10 per delivery + tips, which do you prefer? Oh, and that’s for a 6 hour shift.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> Um, because it’s a real job, hence you have to do things between deliveries. I did pizza delivery for 17 yrs, full and part time, washing dishes, mopping floors, folding boxes, making pizzas, all part of the job. Closing drivers usually have more responsibility, yes, you don’t leave till the place is cleaned, it is a restaurant.


Yeah, but as an IC driver, you are contracted to deliver, period. I would tell Dominos to shove it!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah, but as an IC driver, you are contracted to deliver, period. I would tell Dominos to shove it!


But we’re not talking about being an IC at Domino’s


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Um, because it’s a real job, hence you have to do things between deliveries. I did pizza delivery for 17 yrs, full and part time, washing dishes, mopping floors, folding boxes, making pizzas, all part of the job. Closing drivers usually have more responsibility, yes, you don’t leave till the place is cleaned, it is a restaurant.


I think that when your required to use your own vehicle it no longer is a regular job.
In a regular job they would provide the vehicle and all expenses of ownership from insurance to gas and maintenance.
I imagine a Domino's driver would be responsible for those expenses.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah, but as an IC driver, you are contracted to deliver, period. I would tell Dominos to shove it!


I would love to read the Domino's contact for it's drivers.
It has to be different then the chefs and counter personal.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Ok, I’ll hire you to come deliver for my restaurant, I can pay you one of two ways; hourly+tips +commission , but between deliveries, you are expected to clean, fold boxes, etc or I can pay you per delivery: commission +tips. If I pay you hourly, it’s $15 hr + $4.00 per delivery + tips, or $10 per delivery + tips, which do you prefer? Oh, and that’s for a 6 hour shift.


Who would be responsible for insurance ?
Would I be your employee or an IC ?
If I got into an accident would you be responsible ?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think that when your required to use your own vehicle it no longer is a regular job.
> In a regular job they would provide the vehicle and all expenses of ownership from insurance to gas and maintenance.
> I imagine a Domino's driver would be responsible for those expenses.


If you want to make the argument to Domino’s, Pizza Hut, etc., that as a pizza delivery driver, you’re an IC, since you use your own car, insurance, etc, go ahead and try, I suspect it will be a losing argument. They’ve had 50 yrs to perfect it.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Who would be responsible for insurance ?
> Would I be your employee or an IC ?
> If I got into an accident would you be responsible ?


I can assure you, you are not an IC, just as you are marginally an IC for Uber, Lyft, etc. Domino’s, Pizza Hut, etc, have all been sued over driver accidents, in most cases, they win. Oh, and no car insurance covers pizza delivery.

People need to get it through their skulls, we are lease contract employees, not IC and not an employee.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Who would be responsible for insurance ?
> Would I be your employee or an IC ?
> If I got into an accident would you be responsible ?


If you want to be an IC, I’ll pay you per delivery plus tips, just like you are paid with UE, you buy your own insurance, etc.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> But we’re not talking about being an IC at Domino’s





Frontier Guy said:


> If you want to make the argument to Domino’s, Pizza Hut, etc., that as a pizza delivery driver, you’re an IC, since you use your own car, insurance, etc, go ahead and try, I suspect it will be a losing argument. They’ve had 50 yrs to perfect it.


So your saying Domino's would be responsible if the driver is involved in an accident ?
They can't have it both ways.
There was a 32 million dollar judgement against Domino's when one of there drivers killed a lady and severely injured her husband.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> I can assure you, you are not an IC, just as you are marginally an IC for Uber, Lyft, etc. Domino’s, Pizza Hut, etc, have all been sued over driver accidents, in most cases, they win. Oh, and no car insurance covers pizza delivery.
> 
> People need to get it through their skulls, we are lease contract employees, not IC and not an employee.


In most cases who wins ?
Are Domino's drivers 1040 employees.
Do they take out for SS and State ?
Does a pizza maker at Domino's sign the same contract as a driver ?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you want to be an IC, I’ll pay you per delivery plus tips, just like you are paid with UE, you buy your own insurance, etc.


So I would have no other responsibilities ?
Just drive ?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> So I would have no other responsibilities ?
> Just drive ?


So State Farm will insure me for delivering people but not pizza ?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> So State Farm will insure me for delivering people but not pizza ?


I heard Domino's has a 30 minutes or it's free policy.
That could cause drivers to speed and drive reckless.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> So your saying Domino's would be responsible if the driver is involved in an accident ?
> They can't have it both ways.
> There was a 32 million dollar judgement against Domino's when one of there drivers killed a lady and severely injured her husband.


Domino’s and others used to offer 30 minutes or it’s free, after hundreds of accidents and a few lawsuits, they all did away with it. Depending on the circumstances, like anything, there are many variables to who is or isn’t responsible in an accident


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I heard Domino's has a 30 minutes or it's free policy.
> That could cause drivers to speed and drive reckless.


They discontinued that policy 30 yrs ago


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> In most cases who wins ?
> Are Domino's drivers 1040 employees.
> Do they take out for SS and State ?
> Does a pizza maker at Domino's sign the same contract as a driver ?


Contract? LOL you’re a W2 employee at Domino’s, you do what the manager tells you to do or your fired


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Who would be responsible for insurance ?
> Would I be your employee or an IC ?
> If I got into an accident would you be responsible ?





Frontier Guy said:


> If you want to be an IC, I’ll pay you per delivery plus tips, just like you are paid with UE, you buy your own insurance, etc.





Jimmy44 said:


> So I would have no other responsibilities ?
> Just drive ?





Jimmy44 said:


> So State Farm will insure me for delivering people but not pizza ?


Sure, you can come be an IC pizza delivery driver for me, you supply the car, the insurance (minimum $250k liability) I’ll pay you $10 per delivery + tips, no other responsibilities, you can work as many hours as you want. But, just remember, my W2 drivers come first, so they’ll get dispatched before you. Think about it.

Because State Farm doesn’t offer commercial vehicle insurance, and State Farm doesn’t cover you to haul people, they only cover you on Tier 1, Uber covers you on Tier 2 and 3. Oh, and Uber loses lawsuits on a regular basis.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> State Farm doesn’t cover you to haul people


with a rider added to your policy they do. assuming you don't do it full time. 

What is missing from the posts here if you are an employee and use your vehicle the company is required to reimburse you for the mileage. Most companies use the IRS published amount, but they aren't required to.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> with a rider added to your policy they do. assuming you don't do it full time.
> 
> What is missing from the posts here if you are an employee and use your vehicle the company is required to reimburse you for the mileage. Most companies use the IRS published amount, but they aren't required to.


State Farm does not cover you to haul people, the RS endorsement as provided, covers you on Tier 1, when you are on the clock, but have not accepted a ride or are carrying a rider. On tier 2 and 3 they are there to protect your car and you, not the rider, not the other motorist. Uber and Lyft insurance protect the rider and other motorists.

The company does reimburse you, that is what the “delivery fee” or “commission “ is for, the hourly wage is to pay your salary for your labor, the tips are an add on.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> But we’re not talking about being an IC at Domino’s


How ‘bout some truth-in-advertising then?
Are they really just looking for a “delivery driver,” or did they actually want someone to mop floors and clean shitters?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> How ‘bout some truth-in-advertising then?
> Are they really just looking for a “delivery driver,” or did they actually want someone to mop floors and clean shitters?


Or maybe it's all part of the job? I'm sure Auntie Kamala never thought carrying knee pads in her purse was a requirement to be a DA


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Contract? LOL you’re a W2 employee at Domino’s, you do what the manager tells you to do or your fired





Frontier Guy said:


> Or maybe it's all part of the job? I'm sure Auntie Kamala never thought carrying knee pads in her purse was a requirement to be a DA


Very true


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> State Farm does not cover you to haul people,


Perhaps that is how State Farm rolls in your state? Here in Calif your statement is incorrect. Sorry?



Frontier Guy said:


> The company does reimburse you, that is what the “delivery fee” or “commission “


that statement is, also, incorrect. The company that requires an employee to use their own vehicle must pay for mileage DIRECTLY; only the rate is the variable. Most corporations go by the IRS published amount per mile.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Perhaps that is how State Farm rolls in your state? Here in Calif your statement is incorrect. Sorry?
> 
> 
> that statement is, also, incorrect. The company that requires an employee to use their own vehicle must pay for mileage DIRECTLY; only the rate is the variable. Most corporations go by the IRS published amount per mile.


1. Please post the specific policy from State Farm that replaces the insurance coverage provided by Uber/Lyft and provides you with commercial liability coverage in accordance with the state of California, please post a link to the specific policy, I can find nothing offered in California from State Farm that replaces Uber/Lyft coverage, nor provides commercial liability. From State Farm's website, they only provide GAP coverage between normal insurance and the insurance provided by U/L, they are not covering you to haul passengers, they are only covering YOU personally, they are not covering your rider:

Rideshare Insurance Coverage - Get a TNC Quote - State Farm®

2. Um, no, sorry, you are wrong, please show me the pizza company delivery company that pays by the mile, while employed solely by them as a delivery driver, in addition to, or instead of per delivery/commission, please be specific, including a pay stub showing verifiable pay breakdown


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> 1. Please post the specific policy from State Farm that replaces the insurance coverage provided by Uber/Lyft and provides you with commercial liability coverage in accordance with the state of California, please post a link to the specific policy, I can find nothing offered in California from State Farm that replaces Uber/Lyft coverage, nor provides commercial liability. From State Farm's website, they only provide GAP coverage between normal insurance and the insurance provided by U/L, they are not covering you to haul passengers, they are only covering YOU personally, they are not covering your rider:
> 
> Rideshare Insurance Coverage - Get a TNC Quote - State Farm®
> 
> 2. Um, no, sorry, you are wrong, please show me the pizza company delivery company that pays by the mile, while employed solely by them as a delivery driver, in addition to, or instead of per delivery/commission, please be specific, including a pay stub showing verifiable pay breakdown


Insurance is like the IRS totally complicated.
That's why I use State Farm agent Block agent.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Now that the vaccine is here and it's clear that Rideshare will never return to the Golden age of surge multiplayers has anyone started driving for Domino's ?
> If not Domino's any other restaurants like Deangelos etc.
> Just curious if any drivers have made that leap.


Not now,but before. I have driven for three different pizza companies. Marcos was the best. Pizza customers usually tip. It has been a tipped job from day one and customers know that. You don’t run the pi$$ out of your car. You work a territory and that’s it. You are expected to wash some dishes and mop a floor. You are being paid the whole shift you work. That extra work didn’t bother me. You also have to work a schedule but, they are good about agreeing to time off.Personally I believe pizza is better than Uber. I was done with Uber March 15th,2020.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Insurance is like the IRS totally complicated.
> That's why I use State Farm agent Block agent.


I've been with Allstate for 7 yrs, via a captive agent, but every year, I have two different independent brokers I work with who run the numbers for my home and auto, and try to beat what I have, with the exact same coverage. Only twice have they come close, and in both cases they told me to stay with Allstate, once because the rate difference was $400 combined annually ($200 every 6) and the other, the rate would save me $600 combined (home/auto bundle), but honestly Allstate was the better company. My original Allstate agent would call me and review my coverage every 6 months to see if changes were needed, he retired in 2019, the new agent has one of his assistants do the same, last fall we upped my auto limits, adjusted my home coverages and values, and saved me $90 on my home policy and $40 on my auto.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> I've been with Allstate for 7 yrs, via a captive agent, but every year, I have two different independent brokers I work with who run the numbers for my home and auto, and try to beat what I have, with the exact same coverage. Only twice have they come close, and in both cases they told me to stay with Allstate, once because the rate difference was $400 combined annually ($200 every 6) and the other, the rate would save me $600 combined (home/auto bundle), but honestly Allstate was the better company. My original Allstate agent would call me and review my coverage every 6 months to see if changes were needed, he retired in 2019, the new agent has one of his assistants do the same, last fall we upped my auto limits, adjusted my home coverages and values, and saved me $90 on my home policy and $40 on my auto.


It really sounds like you have the right company.
I also bundle my homeowner's with my 3 vehicles including my Rideshare addendum and get several discounts as a result with State Farm.
I have been with them over 20 years and know the agent and the secretary.
I think we can both sleep well at night knowing we are protected and have the best rates.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Not now,but before. I have driven for three different pizza companies. Marcos was the best. Pizza customers usually tip. It has been a tipped job from day one and customers know that. You don’t run the pi$$ out of your car. You work a territory and that’s it. You are expected to wash some dishes and mop a floor. You are being paid the whole shift you work. That extra work didn’t bother me. You also have to work a schedule but, they are good about agreeing to time off.Personally I believe pizza is better than Uber. I was done with Uber March 15th,2020.


Appreciate your input into pizza delivery.
You cleared up several key issues thanks.
Good luck !!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ease post the specific policy from State Farm that replaces the insurance coverage provided by Uber/Lyft and provides you with commercial liability coverage in accordance with the state of California,


NO can do. What I have is right from the horse's mouth; well my agent's mouth. But, also, i think you are confused. It is NOT a commercial policy. It is a rider attached to your personal coverage. Maybe this is where you are sideways?
Also, in Calif State Farm ONLY offers the rider if you are doing RS for less than 40 hours a week ie part-time.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> NO can do. What I have is right from the horse's mouth; well my agent's mouth. But, also, i think you are confused. It is NOT a commercial policy. It is a rider attached to your personal coverage. Maybe this is where you are sideways?
> Also, in Calif State Farm ONLY offers the rider if you are doing RS for less than 40 hours a week ie part-time.


I already posted a link to the State Farm policy, and contrary to what State Farm, Allstate, etc., tell you, that "rider" will not protect you in an accident. There are three or four ambulance chasers that do talk radio in my area (Denver), and this is a topic that comes up regularly on their shows, any accidents involving rideshare drivers, where the RS driver is at fault, it's an automatic double lawsuit, against the RS driver/insurance and against the RS company, and they are winning handily. Recently, they strongly suggested that if you do RS, you should carry at least 4x the state minimums for coverage. In Tier 1. State Farm (online, not dispatched, not with a rider): They will provide you with full normal insurance in the even of an accident, in Tier 2 (enroute to picking up a rider): they will supplement U/L insurance providers, under certain circumstances, Tier 3 (rider onboard): they will protect your car, but they will not provide liability coverage to others or your rider.

This is direct from the State Farm Rideshare webpage, which is the man who oversees the "horse", and this is almost word for word what every insurance company providing RS endorsements say:
_"After the rideshare insurance coverage is purchased, your status on the rideshare app determines coverage. If the app is on and you’re available for hire, coverage extends from your personal auto policy and *may* include liability coverage for property damage and injury to others, physical damage coverage for damage to your car, and emergency roadside service. Once you’re matched with a rider or are transporting him or her, the same coverage — *minus liability to others — may apply.* (Actual limitations may vary by state.) This coverage endorsement typically adds about 15% to 20% to your current premium."_


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> that "rider" will not protect you in an accident.


I guess we must agree to disagree. Seems Denver and Calif handle it differently. State Farm offers a RS rider where all of my auto policy is active for all stages of RS. Believe or not. And rather huge percent in Calif doing RS also have State Farm RS riders.....

Your blurb intended to mean what? Proves my point less the 'may' part.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> NO can do. What I have is right from the horse's mouth; well my agent's mouth. But, also, i think you are confused. It is NOT a commercial policy. It is a rider attached to your personal coverage. Maybe this is where you are sideways?
> Also, in Calif State Farm ONLY offers the rider if you are doing RS for less than 40 hours a week ie part-time.





SHalester said:


> I guess we must agree to disagree. Seems Denver and Calif handle it differently. State Farm offers a RS rider where all of my auto policy is active for all stages of RS. Believe or not. And rather huge percent in Calif doing RS also have State Farm RS riders.....
> 
> Your blurb intended to mean what? Proves my point less the 'may' part.


Location Location Location


----------

